# PeeWeeV4 Plans



## gunner312 (Jan 18, 2018)

Does anyone have a set of plans for the PeeWee V4 they would sell?

I have castings but no plans.

Jim Wright


----------



## michael-au (Jan 18, 2018)

gunner312 said:


> Does anyone have a set of plans for the PeeWee V4 they would sell?
> 
> I have castings but no plans.
> 
> Jim Wright



You can try Dirk Tollenaar

He sells the castings as well

Email: DTollenaar @ SBCGlobal . NET


----------



## gunner312 (Jan 18, 2018)

I emailed Dirk, he won't sell just the plans.

Jim Wright


----------

